# Septoplasty and Turbinate Fracture



## melheffley (Mar 16, 2010)

I am having problems getting a set of codes paid by one particular insurance carrier.  The code combination is 30520 and 30930.  This code combination clears the CCI edits, but even after appeal , the insurance still insists that the 30930 is included in the 30520.

Has anyone else ran into this problem and found a solution??


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm curious - did you ever hear anything about this?  The AAO seems to lean towards the fact that inferior turbinate surgery is separate from septoplasty, which I have taken to mean that the 30930 should be coded separately with the -59 modifier.  But I've never gotten a definitive answer from anyone.


----------



## mburke81 (Aug 4, 2010)

We do not have any problems with this code combination,  I do add the 59* modifier although I don't think it is necessary.  I would appeal again, they are two distinct seperate body sites.  Good Luck


----------

